# Questions about the "One free flight"



## omnomnomi (8 Oct 2012)

So, Christmas time (or whatever time you may happen to celebrate) is not so slowly creeping up on us. For people such as myself and a fair number of others, home is a good $400-$500 plane ticket away. One way. I've been hearing others talk about the seemingly elusive "free flight", however no one seems to be able to answer my questions. I will now pose them to you in hopes of clearing up the confusion.

1) Does this flight actually exist?
2) If yes, is it an actual plane they pile a bunch of us on and send to certain destinations? Or is it simply them reimbursing us for a plane ticket to and/or from a certain destination?
3) Is it round trip, or just one way?
4) Does it have to be "home" or is it just where ever you feel like going? (ex. Your girlfriend, also military, wants to come back with your for the winter break but lives on the other side of the country. Does she still get said flight even though she is not going to her home?)


Any insight into this matter is greatly appreciated! Mucho Graçias!


----------



## klacquement (8 Oct 2012)

You are looking for LTA, or Leave Travel Assistance.  Generally, it takes the form of a ticket on a commercial carrier.  Beware, however, that it is not always free; the amount of money you get is based on the travel distance from your posting to your home.

LTA is for you to travel to the registered location of your next-of-kin.  That is, if you are single, they will fly you to your parents' place.  If married, they will fly you to your spouse.  A single parent gets to see their kids, etc.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Oct 2012)

There are seats on service flights available, the CANFORGEN just came out. They go to CF bases and I believe are one way but you can apply for the return leg.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There are seats on service flights available, the CANFORGEN just came out. They go to CF bases and I believe are one way but you can apply for the return leg.



They are also highly unpredictable right up to flight time. 

They are also far from guaranteed. Anything could get you bumped, or cancelled, with no option to make your destination.

You could end up spending Christmas in a dark terminal.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Oct 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You could end up spending Christmas in a dark terminal.



Might be better than some barracks in the CF.


----------



## MJP (8 Oct 2012)

I don't have the CANFORGEN handy but the info is here as well as the links/forms for reservations

http://www.ubiquitousmagazine.ca/en/christmas-and-new-years-2012-leave-travel-program



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> They are also far from guaranteed. Anything could get you bumped, or cancelled, with no option to make your destination.



For the Christmas flight program, once your flight is confirmed there is no bumping off.  The trick for Cat 2 folks is getting on the flight.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Oct 2012)

Here is the CANFORGEN (DWAN only):

CANFORGEN 172/12 CANADA COM 009/12 250900Z SEP 12
SPECIAL CHRISTMAS / NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL PROGRAM 12/13

The primary purpose of the service flights is for people to visit their NOK.

What should be noted is the order of priority:

3.A. CAT 01 

3.A.1. MARRIED REGULAR FORCE MILITARY PERSONNEL, RESERVE CLASS B AND CLASS C ON ACTIVE DUTY AND MILITARY PERSONNEL OF USA, NATO AND COMMONWEALTH FORCES ON EXCHANGE WITH THE CF SEPARATED FROM THEIR SPOUSE AND CHILDREN DUE TO SERVICE REASONS AND NOT ENTITLED TO DUTY TRAVEL 

3.A.2. SINGLE REGULAR FORCE MILITARY PERSONNEL, RESERVE CLASS B AND C ON ACTIVE DUTY AND MILITARY PERSONNEL OF USA, NATO AND COMMONWEALTH FORCES ON EXCHANGE WITH THE CF TRAVELLING TO VISIT THEIR NEXT OF KIN (NOK) AS RECORDED ON FORM CF 742 - PERSONAL EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION (PEN) 

3.B. CAT 02 

3.B.1. ALL OTHER CF MILITARY PERSONNEL AND ELIGIBLE DEPENDANTS WHO ARE ENTITLED TO LEAVE TRAVEL ON NON-DUTY OR SPACE AVAILABLE BASIS IAW REF A AND DO NOT ALREADY HOLD A CONFIRMED CAT 01 SEAT


----------



## Biohazardxj (9 Oct 2012)

I have been using the Christmas flights for me and my son for many years.  (Round trip)  I have never ever had any problems.  I was traveling on the 707 and the Polaris though.  I have heard stories of the flights covered by the Herc being delayed due to mechanical problems.


----------



## bridges (11 Oct 2012)

I used the XMas/New Years service flight program probably 10 times over the course of my career, flying Edmonton-Winnipeg or Ottawa-Winnipeg, & return.  Never any major problems.  At one point earlier in the program where married mbrs reuniting with their spouses had priority (IIRC) over single mbrs reuniting with NOK, it took a while to get a seat - but it always worked.  Some routes are busier than others.      

One year I flew out of Cold Lake instead of Edmonton; took the Greyhound there & spent a night in shacks before a 1000h departure.  Call comes at 0600 to shacks, "The schedule's changed, the plane leaves in an hour, get here NOW!"  So I did, no breakfast or shower, & sat around the terminal for the next four hours until the plane left at its originally scheduled time.  ;D  These free flights are a good deal, but be prepared to be flexible - just like civilian flights, especially in winter.  

A special thanks to the aircrew who work over the XMas-New Year's period making this happen.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Oct 2012)

If you wait until the 6th of December (I think) it becomes a free for all.  On that day, call and book your flight as all priorities fall out the window.  I did it last year, they confirm your seat right then and there.

"After 06 December 2012, all Christmas applications that are still pending will be cancelled, as the Christmas program is finished.  Anyone still wanting non duty travel on Christmas/NewYear service flights only, may apply starting the 7 December 12 by contacting NPSC at 1-800-823-3857 or Travel Services at 1-800-487-1186 after 1600 hr (EST).  Requests will be actioned on first come, first serve basis while the member is on the phone and if seats are available a confirmation locator number will be given to the member as per CANFORGEN.  All pending applications are voided as of the 6 December 2012 as the program is finished."


----------



## bridges (12 Oct 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> If you wait until the 6th of December (I think) it becomes a free for all.  On that day, call and book your flight as all priorities fall out the window.  I did it last year, they confirm your seat right then and there.
> 
> "After 06 December 2012, all Christmas applications that are still pending will be cancelled, as the Christmas program is finished.  Anyone still wanting non duty travel on Christmas/NewYear service flights only, may apply starting the 7 December 12 by contacting NPSC at 1-800-823-3857 or Travel Services at 1-800-487-1186 after 1600 hr (EST).  Requests will be actioned on first come, first serve basis while the member is on the phone and if seats are available a confirmation locator number will be given to the member as per CANFORGEN.  All pending applications are voided as of the 6 December 2012 as the program is finished."



True, but if all CF mbrs are eligible in Cat 02 anyway, is there a need to wait that long?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Oct 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> True, but if all CF mbrs are eligible in Cat 02 anyway, is there a need to wait that long?



I can't remember what the reason was for my delay last year (I applied late?) but I did that last year.  Yes.. I remember now.  The flight I wanted was all booked for the legs I wanted.  By waiting until all the potential people got cleared and left slots open, I was able to get the legs I needed on the 6th.  On the 6th they clean the slate and it becomes a "free for all" with the 1-800 number.


----------



## bridges (12 Oct 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I can't remember what the reason was for my delay last year (I applied late?) but I did that last year.  Yes.. I remember now.  The flight I wanted was all booked for the legs I wanted.  By waiting until all the potential people got cleared and left slots open, I was able to get the legs I needed on the 6th.  On the 6th they clean the slate and it becomes a "free for all" with the 1-800 number.



Ah - yes, makes sense.   :nod:


----------



## kolkol (14 Nov 2012)

Here's a LTA question that I get about as many responses to as there are clerks in the military:

I'll be traveling to Vancouver from Halifax to visit my NOK, and will be claiming the flight via LTA. However, on the return flight home, I was hoping to go to Montreal vice Halifax. If I (obviously) pay my own way home from Montreal-Halifax, will LTA cover Halifax-Vancouver(NOK)-Montreal? Or will I have to go home to Halifax first, before going to Montreal on my own dime??

Cheers.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Nov 2012)

kolkol I am no clerk but I will tell you that for many years my itinerary would look like this (covered by LTA the whole way):

Valcartier to Montreal by POMV, park car in driveway at father's house. (mother is listed as NOK in Victoria, BC btw)
Taxi from dad's to Montreal airport
Montreal to Vancouver by plane
Bus/skytrain from YVR to Tsawwassen
Ferry from Tsawassen to Swartz Bay
Swartz bay pickup by mom to her home (or bus to her home)

Reverse to return.  Remembering that the trip is your home to the NOK home minus 800km at X rate per km.  If you go over, you pay out of pocket.  If I felt like getting off in Winnipeg and hitching then I could.  They give you the amount and say "go with it". Ask your orderly room, they should be able to do a quick calculation.

Edit to add: I personally would try for seat sales and take all the different modes of transport as it saved the military money and allowed me to visit other family members in the other cities along the way.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 Nov 2012)

kolkol said:
			
		

> Here's a LTA question that I get about as many responses to as there are clerks in the military:
> 
> I'll be traveling to Vancouver from Halifax to visit my NOK, and will be claiming the flight via LTA. However, on the return flight home, I was hoping to go to Montreal vice Halifax. If I (obviously) pay my own way home from Montreal-Halifax, will LTA cover Halifax-Vancouver(NOK)-Montreal? Or will I have to go home to Halifax first, before going to Montreal on my own dime??
> 
> Cheers.


As long as the section of your leave pass is stamped at your NOK location, this shouldn't raise an issue. I was a late bloomer only marrying 4 years ago and visited my mom (at least) once a year claiming LTA (once/yr) until her passing 2 years ago. I visited family/friends around southern Ontario but as long as I had my CF 100 stamped by Burlington Police, I was never questioned and never felt I was abusing this benefit...someone correct me if I am wrong.
Again, bare in mind, you WILL NOT be reimbursed the cost of the flight/train ticket/gas. You are paid by mileage as eluded to in the previous post..


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> You are paid by mileage as eluded to in the previous post..



Did they go to just mileage to make things easier?  Just because I do recall when my sister used to visit home, that it was mileage or 70% (?) of your plane ticket cost, whichever was less.

I know when I was in Pet and went to Fredericton for leave, it irked me that a flight was $600 and I only got about $130 for mileage, yet someone else could buy a $200-300 ticket for Vancouver but get paid oodles more for mileage.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Nov 2012)

Pet to Fredericton is less that Pet to Van I think?


1213 kms vs 4276


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Pet to Fredericton is less that Pet to Van I think?
> 
> 1213 kms vs 4276



Yes, it is.  That wasn't my point.  Based on the "paid by mileage" someone who went to Fredericton only got about $130 after forking out $600 for a plane ticket, but someone who flew to Vancouver, got about three times more than what they paid for their ticket.

As far as I'm concerned, if a person states they drove, they should have to produce gas receipts from locations on the way.  Just my  :2c:

I'm surprised they don't do this in these days of so-called "fiscal restraint".   :


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Nov 2012)

Ah, but that's not how it's done.  They don't give you the full amount and say "go".  You can ask to find out what the maximum entitlement is but they will only pay you what you can prove you paid for.

I remember one summer I did drive from Fredericton to Victoria and back for my summer vacation, packed the ex and a kid in the car and camped the whole way across.  I kept receipts for the campgrounds and gas receipts I think.  I am pretty sure that even if I buy a $800 ticket but am entitled to a $1000 one the military will only reimburse the $800.  They don't give you free money.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Ah, but that's not how it's done.  They don't give you the full amount and say "go".  You can ask to find out what the maximum entitlement is but they will only pay you what you can prove you paid for.
> 
> I am pretty sure that even if I buy a $800 ticket but am entitled to a $1000 one the military will only reimburse the $800.  They don't give you free money.



It may not be the way it's supposed to be, but I've seen it happen.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Nov 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I've seen it happen.



To be honest I think I have as well.. but that was back in the day me thinks..no?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Nov 2012)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> To be honest I think I have as well.. but that was back in the day me thinks..no?



Probably.  I just claimed LTA this year for the first time in 15 years.  But I'd be willing to bet it's still done.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Nov 2012)

I'd be willing to bet it isn't.. they have certainly tightened the belts and are very picky.  I am still sitting on my 168km claim for two veterans week visits in one day as they will probably wonder why I didn't take military transport. I gassed up my car afterwards and it was $14 so I'll probably just claim that.


----------



## natharr (22 Nov 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> As long as the section of your leave pass is stamped at your NOK location, this shouldn't raise an issue. I was a late bloomer only marrying 4 years ago and visited my mom (at least) once a year claiming LTA (once/yr) until her passing 2 years ago. I visited family/friends around southern Ontario but as long as I had my CF 100 stamped by Burlington Police, I was never questioned and never felt I was abusing this benefit...someone correct me if I am wrong.



My husband's NOK location is Vancouver where I live. He'll be in Halifax and all of our family is in Ontario. If we spend the holidays in Ontario, could he use his LTA to fly just from Halifax to Ontario? He wouldn't be able to get his leave pass stamped in Vancouver, obviously . . .


----------



## MikeL (22 Nov 2012)

harriet said:
			
		

> My husband's NOK location is Vancouver where I live. He'll be in Halifax and all of our family is in Ontario. If we spend the holidays in Ontario, could he use his LTA to fly just from Halifax to Ontario? He wouldn't be able to get his leave pass stamped in Vancouver, obviously . . .



Is the family in Ontario listed as his NOK?   If not then the CF will not pay for the travel to Ontario,  like stated above it is only for travel to the NOK.

The stamp/signature from the VPD(or whoever in Vancouver) is the proof that you went to the location of the NOK,  without it you will not get your money.  If the leave pass says you are going to Vancouver,  and you get an advance payment; but you go to Ontario your husband will need to pay that money back.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Nov 2012)

I'd pay out of pocket for this visit and save the Vancouver trip.  He has until the 1 Apr for his one time a year.  However if he is in Halifax on course I think there are provision for a trip home (YVR) that doesn't eat the LTA anyhow.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2012)

I think you might be referring to the weekend travel assistance, ref CBI 209.31:

209.31 - REIMBURSEMENT FOR WEEKEND TRAVEL WHILE ON TEMPORARY DUTY 

209.31(1) (Entitlement) Subject to paragraph (3), if authorized by their commanding officer to travel on a weekend, an officer or non-commissioned member who is on temporary duty in Canada away from their base or other unit or element in Canada is entitled to be reimbursed for travelling expenses to and from their normal place of duty or the place where their dependants are residing, except if any of the following circumstances exist:

a.the member is on temporary duty for the purpose of attending a course of training or instruction; or

b.after completion of the travel, there are fewer than three days of actual duty remaining at the temporary duty location.

209.31(2) (Reimbursement when performing tasks outside of normal duties) If authorized by their commanding officer to travel on a weekend, an officer or non-commissioned member who is on temporary duty in Canada away from their base or other unit or element in Canada for the purpose of performing tasks that are outside of their normal duties is entitled to be reimbursed once during each 30-day period of absence for travelling expenses to and from their normal place of duty or the place where their dependants are residing, if the following circumstances exist:

a.before beginning the travel, the member has served at least eight days of actual duty at the temporary duty location;

b.after completion of the travel, there are at least eight days of actual duty remaining at the temporary duty location; and

c.the member is a member of 

i.the Regular Force,

ii.the Reserve Force on Class "C" Reserve Service, or

iii.the Reserve Force on Class "B" Reserve Service who, while on callout, is required to remain on callout and to perform tasks that are outside of their normal duties.

209.31(3) (Rate of reimbursement)The officer or non-commissioned member shall be reimbursed the expenses set out in the Canadian Forces Temporary Duty Travel Instruction, except that a member who is performing only tasks that are part of their normal duties shall not be reimbursed an amount that exceeds the cost of maintaining the member at the temporary duty location over the weekend.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Nov 2012)

And regarding this:



			
				Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Remembering that the trip is your home to the NOK home minus 800km at X rate per km.





			
				Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> You are paid by mileage as eluded to in the previous post..



See CBI 209.50 (7) (emphasis mine):

(Amount – Travel Within Canada and the United States) Subject to paragraph (8 ), if all travel occurs within Canada and the United States of America ("CANUS"), the amount of LTA is the *lesser* of:

a. the actual cost of return travel by commercial carrier, 

b. the amount determined by the formula, .....blah, blah, blah..... (see the link but it's the mileage - 800 kms).


----------



## natharr (23 Nov 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Is the family in Ontario listed as his NOK?   If not then the CF will not pay for the travel to Ontario,  like stated above it is only for travel to the NOK.



I looked at the link PMedMoe provided (thank you PmedMoe): CBI 209.50 

_209.50(6) (Authorized Destinations) LTA is authorized for travel:

    a. in respect of a member with a dependant,
        i. by the member to their principal residence, to a spouse’s or common-law partner’s place of duty, or to a third location where a dependant is; or
        ii. by a dependant to the member’s place of duty or to a third location where the member is; and_

Emphasis is mine. The section doesn't elaborate on what an acceptable "third location" might be, but it seems it is possible to use LTA to travel to somewhere other than the NOK's residence. (Right?)

Does anyone have any experience using LTA to travel to a third location?

(In our specific case, I will be in Ontario, so having my husband travel from Halifax to Ontario will actually be cheaper for the CF than going all the way to our principal residence in Vancouver.)


----------



## MikeL (23 Nov 2012)

If you are living in Ontario,  does your husband's PEN form reflect that his spouse/NOK is living in Ontario and not BC?


The only times I know CF members have been able to go to a third location was for HLTA(leave during tour.  Perhaps it has been done before for the regular LTA,  but I do not know of anyone who has used it that way.  I'm sure one of the Admin Savvy types on the site will be able to give you an accurate answer. 


Also,  has your spouse been able to speak with the clerks at his school/unit?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Nov 2012)

harriet, that's one of the things I love about Army.ca.  I am always learning.

That definitely looks like what it says and in my opinion it actually makes sense and will save the military money VS sending him all the way back to BC.  Although the "Authorized destinations" part might be the kicker.  As Skeletor said that usually applies to the special LTA we get when we are overseas.  The mil will fly the member's wife to XXXXX for a get together holiday and then the member to XXXXX to join her.

in my 20 years I have never done the "third location" unless it was through the technique I described earlier.


----------



## Jorkapp (23 Nov 2012)

I've done a Third Location LTA, so I'll add my experience here.

In a nutshell, the Third Location LTA works by sending both the member and the NOK to somewhere, and travel costs for both are reimbursable up to the Max LTA Reimbursement as below. Bzz, you pretty much described it. As far as an Authorized Destination, I can imagine anywhere in Canada would be authorized, international locations might be a bit trickier. Ask a clerk on this one.  

The LTA reimbursement calculation remains the same, i.e. (Return Driving Distance - 800km) * Low Rate = Max LTA Reimbursement. This is the most you will be reimbursed whether it's just the member traveling, or both the member and the NOK. 

When I was on a TD in Comox over a summer years ago, I did a third location LTA in Vancouver. Most of the LTA reimbursement went towards flying my mother from Southern Ontario, but there was enough left over to cover my Greyhound from Comox to Van. It is pretty handy if you can meet in the middle and have a place to stay.


----------

